# 5/5 MultiBLD, WR?



## Anthony (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey..
I'm at the Denver Open right now and I wanted a shot at the WR since it will almost definately be broken by Dennis tomorrow at the German Open. 

The WCA website lists Clement's 4/4 as the WR, but there was a competition in Spain yesterday that apparently had MultiBLD. The results aren't posted yet.. Anyone know who won yesterday and how many they solved?

Edit: I stupidly didn't mention the important part. I already did the MultiBLD attempt and solved them all.  So anyone know about the Barcelona competition?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 25, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Edit: I stupidly didn't mention the important part. I already did the MultiBLD attempt and solved them all.  So anyone know about the Barcelona competition?



Wow, really, Anthony? Congratulations! And last I heard, Dennis wasn't coming. But Tim will be there, so you're right, it probably won't last long.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 25, 2009)

People from spain have already mentioned other results.. (Jimmy Coll's WR) so they would probably mention if there was another WR there.. but who knows.. 

Great job though! You got 5/5?

Well.. then there's definitely another WR this weekend. And I'll be surprised if there won't be a WR in Germany.. So many pros there


----------



## JohnnyA (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey well done Anthony! Hope there's no stuff ups like in Paris  I still can't do BLD, I have horrible short term memory.


----------



## stiwi griffin (Apr 25, 2009)

"sheriff"(his last name,he's spanish)had a 5/5 in 46 minutes.the first time that anyone in spain has succeded at that officialy


----------



## Anthony (Apr 25, 2009)

stiwi griffin said:


> "sheriff"(his last name,he's spanish)had a 5/5 in 46 minutes.the first time that anyone in spain has succeded at that officialy



Wow, I hope you're wrong. 
My attempt was in 47 minutes. 
Oh....
Well oh well.. NAR at least..


----------



## stiwi griffin (Apr 25, 2009)

sorry anthony,my contry has again a wr,i cheked aganin and...46minutes


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 25, 2009)

Aww.. Too bad Anthony! Still a great job! 1 minute.. that's just mean!


----------



## Gparker (Apr 25, 2009)

Dennis or Tim will prabobly do 10 cubes in 46 minutes 

maybe more, who knows? If Dennis is going its going to be like a race.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 26, 2009)

Aww, too bad for you, Anthony! Anyway, congratulations on the NAR!

And congratulations to Sheriff on the WR, too! It's so cool that I've met both of you guys.

I can't wait to see what Tim does tomorrow.


----------



## byu (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice job Anthony!


----------



## Lofty (Apr 26, 2009)

Congrats to you both! 
I can't wait to see how many cubes people can cram into an hour...


----------



## byu (Apr 26, 2009)

Just wait. Tim will probably get a 20/20


----------



## qqwref (Apr 26, 2009)

Very nice job at the 5/5, but I don't think any 5/5 should count as a real WR, because Dennis already did 10/10 in official competition in under an hour.


----------



## vvtopkar (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh man Anthony, I'm so sorry.

It was a beautiful solve though


----------



## tim (Apr 27, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Very nice job at the 5/5, but I don't think any 5/5 should count as a real WR, because Dennis already did 10/10 in official competition in under an hour.



Don't worry about "real" WRs. Kai solved that problem yesterday. He's awesome, btw .


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 27, 2009)

tim said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice job at the 5/5, but I don't think any 5/5 should count as a real WR, because Dennis already did 10/10 in official competition in under an hour.
> ...



And that in only 42 minutes. I bet, he will try 11 or maybe even 12 cubes next time


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



He's got time before the next competition to get better - I'm guessing 15.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 27, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > tim said:
> ...



And then Tim's old style record 24/24 ^^


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...



I do believe it will be broken someday!


----------



## tim (Apr 27, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



Yes, it will!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 27, 2009)

> will!



Good luck!


----------

